# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Перенос из Бухгалтерии 1.6 в 2.0

## Darly

Господа и дамы, кто уже перевел Бухгалтерию с 1.6 на 2.0,:blush: поделитесь пожалуйста, какие были траблы в процессе?

----------


## bnw

Я пробовала, но... К сожалению перенести можно только 2010 г. Все старые данные не переносятся.

_Добавлено через 23 часа 42 минуты 38 секунд_
Ура!
У меня все перенеслось корректно только на версии 2.0.12.2 (не ниже). Необходимо соблюсти последовательность переноса данных по годам.
Потом надо удалить все документы Входящих остатков и Регламентированных операций и последовательно пройтись по всему журналу.
Необходимо удалить Операции отражения заработной платы в регламентированной учете, т.к. здесь это реализовано по-другому.

----------


## Kara

Перенес все данные БП 1.6 на БП 2.0 за 2009-1полугодие.2010г.
В стандартных правилах обмена перенос осуществлен по UID-у, поэтому перед переносом желательно полностью очистить БП 2.0, иначе коды справочников уже будут другими, а вообще я переписал эти правила обмена с приоритетным поиском по коду, после переноса пришлось перепроводить регламентные операции (Закрытие месяца), т.к. в БП 2.0 это реализовано по другому, и честно говоря, в БП 1.6 все делалось одним доком и было намного гибче... В БП 2.0 же пока не проведешь одну регламентную операцию по закрытию месяца вторую провести не возможно, все в строгой последовательности...

----------


## hlam999

Уважаемые, будьте добры пожалуйста объясните:blush: поподробней как перейти:confused: с 1.6 на 2.0, а то пробую а программа даёт перенести только 2010 год, а хотелось бы всё. Спасибочки Вам огромное если поможите.

----------


## Kara

> Уважаемые, будьте добры пожалуйста объясните:blush: поподробней как перейти:confused: с 1.6 на 2.0, а то пробую а программа даёт перенести только 2010 год, а хотелось бы всё. Спасибочки Вам огромное если поможите.


Нужно закомментировать пару строк в правилах обмена, отвечающих за период переноса

// Если Год(ДатаНачала)< 2009 Тогда 
// Сообщить("Дата начала выгрузки не может быть меньше 01.01.2009 г. Выгрузка невозможна.", СтатусСообщения.Важное);
// Ошибка = Истина; 
// КонецЕсли;

----------


## Darly

> Уважаемые, будьте добры пожалуйста объясните поподробней как перейти с 1.6 на 2.0


Можно воспользоваться Универсальным обменом. (Предварительно выгрузив правила обмена из 2.0) - лично у меня, именно этот способ давал меньше всего расхождений по данным.:)

----------


## hlam999

Никак ничего не выходит, пожалуйста если вдруг у кого нибудь будет лишнее время, напишите пожалуйста поподробнее по пунктикам, 1) зайти туда
2) ввести это.
Я не дура полная, просто я никогда раньше с этим не сталкивалась. ПОМОГИТЕ:blush:

----------


## Mihelian

> Никак ничего не выходит, пожалуйста если вдруг у кого нибудь будет лишнее время, напишите пожалуйста поподробнее по пунктикам, 1) зайти туда
> 2) ввести это.
> Я не дура полная, просто я никогда раньше с этим не сталкивалась. ПОМОГИТЕ:blush:


версии 1.6 и 2 ?

----------


## Darly

> напишите пожалуйста поподробнее по пунктикам


1. Бухгалтерия 2.0. Справочники\Конвертации из информационных баз предыдущих версий. Находим "Бухгалтерия предприятия, ред. 1.6".
2. Жмем "Записать файлы конвертации на диск" (выбираем и ЗАПОМИНАЕМ куда выгружаем).
3. Бухгалтерия 1.6 Открываем Сервис/Прочие обмены/Универсальный обмен.
4. Загружаем ранее выгруженные (п.2) правила.
5. Выгружаем данные.
6. Бухгалтерия 2.0. Открываем Сервис/Прочие обмены/Универсальный обмен.
7.Выбираем сформированный файл (п.5).
8.Загружаем данные.

----------

vovka135 (16.04.2012)

----------


## hlam999

Спасибо, обязательно попробую всё проделать по Вашему совету.

----------


## NeLena

А как через Универсальный обмен перенести остатки?Доки переносятся еще,а остатки вообще никак!

----------


## Darly

> перенести остатки


После загрузки правил в Универсальный обмен находим раздел правил выгрузки "Входящие остатки" , ставим нужные галки (все прочие  снять).

----------


## kws

*Обновленная обработка "Выгрузка данных из 1С:Бухгалтерии ред.1.6" v.5 от 17.12.2010 для всех конфигураций бухгалтерии*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## anluca

Вопрос: можно ли в Универсальном обмене выгрузить данные только по одной организации? Если можно, то как?

----------


## Darly

> Вопрос: можно ли в Универсальном обмене выгрузить данные только по одной организации? Если можно, то как?


Для документов можно задать условие (при выгрузке) - Организация = НужнаяОрганизация

----------


## anluca

Понял, спасибо. Муторно только - для каждого документа в отдкльности

----------


## frizzy

> 1. Бухгалтерия 2.0. Справочники\Конвертации из информационных баз предыдущих версий. Находим "Бухгалтерия предприятия, ред. 1.6".
> 2. Жмем "Записать файлы конвертации на диск" (выбираем и ЗАПОМИНАЕМ куда выгружаем).
> 3. Бухгалтерия 1.6 Открываем Сервис/Прочие обмены/Универсальный обмен.
> 4. Загружаем ранее выгруженные (п.2) правила.
> 5. Выгружаем данные.
> 6. Бухгалтерия 2.0. Открываем Сервис/Прочие обмены/Универсальный обмен.
> 7.Выбираем сформированный файл (п.5).
> 8.Загружаем данные.


УРА!! Все работает )) только базу нужно править

----------

Персефона (28.01.2012)

----------


## Myero

У Меня следующий вопрос. при переходе 1С 8.1 в 1с (8.2.13.202) все нормально, но когда перехожу с БП 1.6.25.9 на БП 2.0.17.6 (релиз) теряются адрес предприятия, банковские счета, хотя все адреса контрагентов остаются. что с этим делать ?
Самому вбивать всю эту информацию довольно долго , т.к. база не одна, и предприятий прилично.

----------


## Darly

> когда перехожу с БП 1.6.25.9 на БП 2.0.17.6 (релиз) теряются адрес предприятия, банковские счета


что при этом делаете, по шагам?

----------


## kws

*Обновленная обработка "Выгрузка данных из 1С:Бухгалтерии ред.1.6" от 11.01.2011 для платформы 1С:Предприятие 8.1 и 1С:Предприятие 8.2*
Загрузка данных должна выполняться в информационную базу 
следующих конфигураций:
- Бухгалтерия предприятия, ред. 2.0 (базовые версии и версия ПРОФ),
- Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП,
- Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения (базовые версии и версия ПРОФ),
- Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП.
Релиз конфигурации-получателя должен быть не ниже 2.0.15.

ссылка l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## Hunta

такая же беда при переходе с 1.6 на 2.0. Спрваочник Банковские счета теряет владельца. Счтеа есть в спрваочнике, но когда хочешь просмотреть элемент, пишет "Не найден владелец". Заходишь через Предприятие-Организации = Перейти-Банковские счета, а там пусто.
Помогите пожалуйста.....

----------


## xvalerax

у меня перенесло вроде бы всё коректно, сальдо сошлось, но нету отчетов за весь период пользования, как решить эту проблему?

----------


## Hunta

Уф, перенеслось, 1С выложили обработку переноса от 11 января. Она переносит не СОМ соединением, а через файл (xml). Все перенеслось как надо )))

----------


## xvalerax

у тебя не ругалось на ФОТ?

----------


## Hunta

Нет. Но это была база практически пустая, на днях планирую переход на более заполненной, отпишусь.

----------


## Myero

> Уф, перенеслось, 1С выложили обработку переноса от 11 января. Она переносит не СОМ соединением, а через файл (xml). Все перенеслось как надо )))


Можешь выложить эту обработку ?

----------


## вь1073

Подскажите, счет 10.7 у кого то перенесся? У меня не создается документ по остаткам для этого счета. Хотелось бы знать, заложен этот перенос в принципе...

----------


## slezinka2508

Здравствуйте, у меня такая проблема, что при загрузке данных из 1.6 в 2.0 возникает ошибка 26 и данные не загружаются, что с этим можно сделать?

----------


## Петров Петр

> такая же беда при переходе с 1.6 на 2.0. Спрваочник Банковские счета теряет владельца. Счтеа есть в спрваочнике, но когда хочешь просмотреть элемент, пишет "Не найден владелец". Заходишь через Предприятие-Организации = Перейти-Банковские счета, а там пусто.
> Помогите пожалуйста.....


возникла такая же проблема, на форуме 1с прочитал, что владельца счета можно указать с помощью программы УниверсальныеПодборИОбраб  откаОбъектов, а как ей пользоваться нигде не нашел.

----------


## alex_phantom

> Уф, перенеслось


А дай абработку, А! Или ссылку!

----------


## Петров Петр

Справочник Банковские счета теряет владельца. Счета есть в спрваочнике, но когда хочешь просмотреть элемент, пишет "Не найден владелец". Заходишь через Предприятие-Организации = Перейти-Банковские счета, а там пусто. Никто не подскажет как решить эту проблему?

----------


## Coresco

Кто подскажет. Как перенести отчетность.

----------


## Darly

> Как перенести отчетность


Не переносится, формируется в новой.

----------


## antowka

> Справочник Банковские счета теряет владельца. Счета есть в спрваочнике, но когда хочешь просмотреть элемент, пишет "Не найден владелец". Заходишь через Предприятие-Организации = Перейти-Банковские счета, а там пусто. Никто не подскажет как решить эту проблему?


При помощи "Групповой обработки справочников и документов"
Выбираете "банковские счета", находите свой счет и меняете владельца

----------


## Adebt

Ребята кому не влом поясните мне тёмному!
1. На тех. платформе 8.1 перейти в редакцию 2.0 ВООБЩЕ не вариант?
2. Тех. платформа 8.2 обязательно нужна для перехода на релиз 2.0? Или это просто все за модой гоняться?

Пожалуйста ответьте, кто компетентен в этом вопросе... А то в тех. поддержке 1С как то странно мычат при такой постановке вопроса.

----------


## Darly

> Тех. платформа 8.2 обязательно нужна для перехода на релиз 2.0?


Нет. 2.0 не = 8.2 :)

----------


## Adebt

> Нет. 2.0 не = 8.2


Спасибо глаза открыли :) 
А если серьёзно, я это знаю...
У меня вопрос в другом, обзятельно обновлять тех. платформу до 8.2 или это пока не горит? 
Релиз 2.0 у меня и так уже стоит, только под тех. платформой 8.1

----------


## alex_phantom

> обзятельно обновлять тех. платформу до 8.2


Если возможности управляемого приложения не нужны. То забудь года на два про 8.2.

----------


## Петров Петр

Подскажите пожалуйста, такая проблема: после перехода с 1.6 на 2.0 страховые взносы, начисленные на зарплату за месяц, распределяются по объектам непропорционально начисленной зарплате. Какой принцип распределения?

----------


## kws

*Обновленная обработка "Выгрузка данных из 1С:Бухгалтерии ред.1.6" от 09.02.2011 для платформы 1С:Предприятие 8.1 и 1С:Предприятие 8.2*
Загрузка данных должна выполняться в информационную базу 
следующих конфигураций:
- Бухгалтерия предприятия, ред. 2.0 (базовые версии и версия ПРОФ),
- Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП,
- Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения (базовые версии и версия ПРОФ),
- Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП.
Релиз конфигурации-получателя должен быть не ниже 2.0.15.

ссылка l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## надия

а где же скачать этот дистрибутив 1с бухгалтерия 2.0 что бы на него перейти? у меня Windows xp.. подскажите кто-нибудь пожалуйста

----------


## kws

> а где же скачать этот дистрибутив 1с бухгалтерия 2.0 что бы на него перейти? у меня Windows xp.. подскажите кто-нибудь пожалуйста


тут 8.1 --->>> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=12705&page=52
тут 8.2 --->>> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=11336&page=37

----------


## надия

> тут 8.1 --->>> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=12705&page=52
> тут 8.2 --->>> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=11336&page=37


все спасибо.. получилось разобралась.. ве перенесла вместе доками за 2011год. только потом перепровадила документы закрытие месяца

----------


## Консультант

Подскажите в чем разница между редакциями 1.6 и 2.0. 
Вроде конфигурации одна и таже, например Бухгалтерия предприятия, платформа тоже, а 1С регулярно обновляет и ту и другую, в чем тут фишка?

----------


## Петров Петр

> Подскажите в чем разница между редакциями 1.6 и 2.0. 
> Вроде конфигурации одна и таже, например Бухгалтерия предприятия, платформа тоже, а 1С регулярно обновляет и ту и другую, в чем тут фишка?


насколько я знаю 1С обновлений для 1.6 больше выпускать не будет

----------


## bismillyah

> Нужно закомментировать пару строк в правилах обмена, отвечающих за период переноса
> 
> // Если Год(ДатаНачала)< 2009 Тогда 
> // Сообщить("Дата начала выгрузки не может быть меньше 01.01.2009 г. Выгрузка невозможна.", СтатусСообщения.Важное);
> // Ошибка = Истина; 
> // КонецЕсли;



Простите, а не подскажете где это можно сделать..?



Вопрос снят. Можно не комментить, а просто поставить год например 2000 вместо 2009.

----------


## ssvk

Киньте кто-нить вот эту обработку:
http://www.buh.ru/newsDescr-7207
Спасибо......

----------


## synelf

Для переноса данных рекомендуется воспользоваться Помощником переноса данных из информационных баз 1С:Бухгалтерии 8 (меню "Сервис - Перенос данных из информационных баз 1С:Бухгалтерии 8"). После загрузки документы автоматически проводятся, и программа проверяет корректность загруженных данных, например, проверяются совпадения итоговых значений оборотно-сальдовой ведомости и т.д. В случае возникновения ошибок выводится отчет с указанием этапа, на котором возникли ошибки и рекомендации по их устранению.

Внимание! Помощником переноса данных из информационных баз "1С:Бухгалтерии 8" могут воспользоваться только пользователи версии ПРОФ. Пользователям базовых версий рекомендуется выгрузить данные из рабочей информационной базы в файл, а потом загрузить их в новую информационную базу.

Чистая база (проф) для 8.2 редакции 2.0.19.9 с загруженным классификатором адресов и внешними отчетами РСВ-1, 4-ФСС, УСН, ЕСХН, ЕНВД

*скачать*

Чистая база (базовая) для 8.2 редакции 2.0.19.9 с загруженным классификатором адресов и внешними отчетами РСВ-1, 4-ФСС, УСН, ЕСХН, ЕНВД

*скачать*

Обработка "Выгрузка данных из 1С:Бухгалтерии ред.1.6 в редакцию 2.0" (от 22.02.2011)

*скачать*

----------


## frizzy

а я руками вносила исправления, все не так сложно как кажется, да ругается на счет и на зарплату, начисление зарплаты происходит немного по другому, но документы нужно просто перепровести, причем не обработкой а вручную, закрытие месяца тоже вручную нужно перепровести, обработкой не выйдет.

Я одновременно 12 предприятий переносила. На все ручные исправления ушел 1 день. Но это надежнее и быстрее, чем искать какие то обработки. Ничего, не рассыпется Ваш бухгалтер ))

----------


## synelf

> а я руками вносила исправления, все не так сложно как кажется, да ругается на счет и на зарплату, начисление зарплаты происходит немного по другому, но документы нужно просто перепровести, причем не обработкой а вручную, закрытие месяца тоже вручную нужно перепровести, обработкой не выйдет.
> 
> Я одновременно 12 предприятий переносила. На все ручные исправления ушел 1 день. Но это надежнее и быстрее, чем искать какие то обработки. Ничего, не рассыпется Ваш бухгалтер ))


А кто сказал что обработка перепроводит. Перепроводить надо через "проведение документов", а уже потом ручками править то что не провелось. :)

----------


## Опарыш

Ребята, помогите у меня вот такая ошибка при выгрузке базы выходит:
Ошибка в обработчике события ПередВыгрузкой (свойства)
	ПКО                    =  ДокументРасчетовСКонтраге  нтомДляВНО  (:)
	ПКС                    =  1  ( --> Дата)
	Объект                 =  Возврат товаров поставщику 00000000800 от 15.07.2010 18:02:27  (Документ ссылка: Возврат товаров поставщику)
	СвойствоПриемника      =  Дата  (Дата)
	Обработчик             =  ПередВыгрузкойСвойства
	ОписаниеОшибки         =  Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (ПолучитьОбъект): При подписке на событие произошла ошибка. Метод обработчика события не найден.
	ПозицияМодуля          =  (3)
	КодСообщения           =  55

Ошибка в обработчике события ПередОбработкойПравилаВыг  рузки
	ПВД                    =  Остатки_РасчетыСПоставщик  миИПодрядчиками
	Обработчик             =  ПередОбработкойВыгрузкиДа  нных
	ОписаниеОшибки         =  Ошибка в обработчике события ПередВыгрузкой (свойства)
	ПКО                    =  ДокументРасчетовСКонтраге  нтомДляВНО  (:)
	ПКС                    =  1  ( --> Дата)
	Объект                 =  Возврат товаров поставщику 00000000800 от 15.07.2010 18:02:27  (Документ ссылка: Возврат товаров поставщику)
	СвойствоПриемника      =  Дата  (Дата)
	Обработчик             =  ПередВыгрузкойСвойства
	ОписаниеОшибки         =  Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (ПолучитьОбъект): При подписке на событие произошла ошибка. Метод обработчика события не найден.
	ПозицияМодуля          =  (3)
	КодСообщения           =  55
	ПозицияМодуля          =  Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  енДаннымиXML(1593)
	КодСообщения           =  31

Ошибка при выгрузке данных: {Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  менДаннымиXML(1612)}: Ошибка в обработчике события ПередОбработкойПравилаВыг  рузки
	ПВД                    =  Остатки_РасчетыСПоставщик  миИПодрядчиками
	Обработчик             =  ПередОбработкойВыгрузкиДа  нных
	ОписаниеОшибки         =  Ошибка в обработчике события ПередВыгрузкой (свойства)
	ПКО                    =  ДокументРасчетовСКонтраге  нтомДляВНО  (:)
	ПКС                    =  1  ( --> Дата)
	Объект                 =  Возврат товаров поставщику 00000000800 от 15.07.2010 18:02:27  (Документ ссылка: Возврат товаров поставщику)
	СвойствоПриемника      =  Дата  (Дата)
	Обработчик             =  ПередВыгрузкойСвойства
	ОписаниеОшибки         =  Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (ПолучитьОбъект): При подписке на событие произошла ошибка. Метод обработчика события не найден.
	ПозицияМодуля          =  (3)
	КодСообщения           =  55
	ПозицияМодуля          =  Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  енДаннымиXML(1593)
	КодСообщения           =  31
Не удалось произвести выгрузку данных из информационной базы.

----------


## synelf

У тебя в 1.6 в конфигурацию походу добавлен документ ДокументРасчетовСКонтраге  нтомДляВНО.
В правилах переноса его соответственно нет. тебе нужно изменять правила под свою конфигурацию :)

----------


## Svetuly

Помогите кто может!!! У меня базовая редакция 1.6.29, платформа 8.1, хочу перейти на 2.0, по инструкции нужно открыть в информационной базе редакции 1.6 "Выгрузка данных в Бухгалтерию предприятия редакции 2.epf" но у меня в обработках не высвечивается такая строка, что делать? И ещё как сохранить информационную базу в формате xml, просто в инструкции на картинках указан файл в формате xml а если выгружаешь базу в конфигураторе то формат dt, очень жду хоть какой нибудь помощи, мозг просто кипит.

----------


## d5ce3e

> И ещё как сохранить информационную базу в формате xml, просто в инструкции на картинках указан файл в формате xml а если выгружаешь базу в конфигураторе то формат dt, очень жду хоть какой нибудь помощи, мозг просто кипит.


Посмотрите от 1С конфигурацию "Конвертация данных 2.0", там есть возможность выгрузить структуру конфигурации в xml, там же и правила настроите... там же в tmplt-ошном каталоге найдете готовые загрузки-выгрузки...

----------


## Svetuly

synelf, спасибо за быстрый ответ, всё скачала, поставила 8.2 в редакции 1.6, зашла в информационную базу нажимаю операции-обработки и опять нет этой строки "Выгрузка данных в Бухгалтерию предприятия редакции 2.epf", подскажите пожалуйста что делать дальше и если можно всё по порядку как для "чайников" не могу сказать что я чайник, но после двух дней в компе уже глаза режет.

----------


## Domanoff

пользуюсь универсальным обменом с правилами, при выгрузке есть ошибки, и документы переносятся но не проведенные, почему? сальдовая вообще не сходится, в чем могут быть проблемы? и еще период выгрузке в Ун.Об. нужно ставить только на последний квартал, или нужно все переносить ? подскажите пожалуйста

----------


## Darly

> пользуюсь универсальным обменом с правилами, при выгрузке есть ошибки, и документы переносятся но не проведенные, почему? сальдовая вообще не сходится, в чем могут быть проблемы? и еще период выгрузке в Ун.Об. нужно ставить только на последний квартал, или нужно все переносить ? подскажите пожалуйста


Если переносите документами - тогда переносить нужно все документы за весь период вашей базы.

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 54 секунды_



> зашла в информационную базу нажимаю операции-обработки и опять нет этой строки "Выгрузка данных в Бухгалтерию предприятия редакции 2.epf"


Это отдельная внешняя обработка. Встроенная в 2.0 - Перенос данных из информационных баз 1сБухгалтерии8....

----------


## Domanoff

сальдовая не сходится видим из-за не проведенных документов, это из-за одного реквизита, в 1.6, его можно было не заполнять, в 8.2 необходимо, вот и не проводятся, как с этим быть?

----------


## ssvk

Подскажите пож-ста пошагово как добавить в правило обмена новый субсчёт...
Никак не могу понять.... Голову уже сломал....

----------


## Domanoff

ребят, а можно перевести базу из Элит-строительства в бухгалтерию и если да то как? а то я универсальным пытаюсь пишет ошибку формата

----------


## synelf

> ребят, а можно перевести базу из Элит-строительства в бухгалтерию и если да то как? а то я универсальным пытаюсь пишет ошибку формата


Сам можешь даже не пытаться. Лучше обратись к спецам. Там просто на пальцах не объяснить, да и не все так просто. Нужна как минимум конвертация данных для настройки правил обмена.

----------


## Domanoff

> Сам можешь даже не пытаться. Лучше обратись к спецам. Там просто на пальцах не объяснить, да и не все так просто. Нужна как минимум конвертация данных для настройки правил обмена.


а разве не наоборот - правила настраиваются для конвертации?

_Добавлено через 7 часов 33 минуты 22 секунды_
перенес документы но некоторые не провелись, например ВВОД НАЧАЛЬНЫХ ОСТАТКОВ из-за реквизита _документ расчета_ табличной части(в 8.1 он не заполнялся - был не обязательным), а можно как то автоматически эти части заполнить?

_Добавлено через 55 минут 14 секунд_
ручные операции не перенеслись, в чем может быть дело?

----------


## stalker17

Обработка перехода с 1.6 на 2.0 от 09.03.11 Скачать EXPACC_16_20_v20110309.rar c Getzilla

----------


## korotinan100

При переносе данных из редакции 1.6 Бухгалтерии предприятия возникает ошибка "Проверьте корректность данных в информационной базе, из которой осуществляется перенос информации. Возможно, с информационной базой работают пользователи. Перенос данных возможен только при наличии монопольного доступа к информационной базе, из которой выгружаются данные." Хотя с базой никто не работает. Что может быть?

----------


## Anton77_15

При переходе на ред 2.0 с помощью обработки пишет ошибку , подскажите что подправить (тестирование базы делал , тоже самое !)  
{Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  менДаннымиXML(4761)}: Ошибка записи объекта
	ТипОбъекта             =  Документ ссылка: Операция (бухгалтерский и налоговый учет)
	Объект                 =  Операция (бухгалтерский и налоговый учет) 00000000002 от 27.01.2011 13:10:24
	ОписаниеОшибки         =  Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Записать): Запись не верна! Вид субконто "Склады" не доступен для данной записи! (Регистр бухгалтерии: Журнал проводок (бухгалтерский и налоговый учет); Номер строки: 1)
	ПозицияМодуля          =  Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  енДаннымиXML(4754)
	КодСообщения           =  26
			ВызватьИсключение СтрокаСообщенияОбОшибке;

----------


## Darly

> Запись не верна! Вид субконто "Склады" не доступен для данной записи!


Проблема в том, что у счета в 1.6 есть субконто Склады, а в 2.0 - нет. Решение - изменить документ в 1.6 или исключить его из выгрузки (выгрузка Универсальным обменом) и внести руками.

----------


## 502

у меня щас конфигурация на платформе 8,1 бухгалтерия версия 2
как мне ее сделать так чтобы открылась на 8,2 как переконвертировать или еще что либо сделать

----------


## Darly

> на 8,2 как переконвертировать


Открыть базу конфигуратором 8.2. Согласиться с предложенной конвертацией.

----------


## stalker17

Выгрузка для перехода с 1.6 на 2.0 Скачать EXPACC_16_20_v20110323.rar c Getzilla

----------


## Anton77_15

Проверил настройки параметров учета, план счетов, виды субконто и все загрузилось!

----------


## NeLena

будьте добры, еще ссылочку на обработку перехода.последняя предложенная-битая :blush:.

----------


## новичок-sv

при загрузки данных из 1.6 в 2.0
выдает ошибку:

Этап конвертации	Описание ошибки	Возможные причины, методы устранения

Выгрузка данных	Не удалось произвести выгрузку данных из информационной базы ред.1.6 платформа 8.1.15.14 до 2010г.	Проверьте корректность данных в информационной базе, из которой осуществляется перенос информации. Возможно, с информационной базой работают пользователи. Перенос данных возможен только при наличии монопольного доступа к информационной базе, из которой выгружаются данные.

перезагрузила комп, в базе ни кто не сидит 
как исправить эту ошибку?

----------


## Bumblebee

> будьте добры, еще ссылочку на обработку перехода.последняя предложенная-битая :blush:.


Присоединяюсь!

----------


## vitalkzn

> Присоединяюсь!


Последняя выложенная обработка не самая последняя версия!

Лично я загружал данные из 1.6 в 2.0 с помощью встроенной обработки в БП20 (меню-сервис-Перенос данных из ИБ 1С:Бухгалтерии 8), т.к. при использовании внешней обработки были случаи аварийного прерывания.

Также при необходимости переносил документы и регистры сведений за 2011 год с помощью универсального обмена данных (меню-сервис-Прочие обмены данными-Универсальный обмен данными в формате XML). При этом устанавливал флаг "Режим отладки" на форме обработки, чтобы транзакция завершалась независимо от программных ошибок.

Этот способ рекомендую для переноса данных из нетиповых (измененных конфигураций).

----------


## linnikt

Добрый день. Скажите, что делать решила перебросить базы с 1.6 в 2.0 и просто взяла и выгрузила/загрузила информационную базу(все перекинулось). и у меня поменялась программа и 2.0 стала другой (такой же как 1.6) и вверху пишет 1.6 хотя вхожу в 2.0. Что делать как вернуть обратно и загрузить все по новому?

----------


## ssvk

Звучит как анекдот:D

----------


## vitalkzn

> Добрый день. Скажите, что делать решила перебросить базы с 1.6 в 2.0 и просто взяла и выгрузила/загрузила информационную базу(все перекинулось). и у меня поменялась программа и 2.0 стала другой (такой же как 1.6) и вверху пишет 1.6 хотя вхожу в 2.0. Что делать как вернуть обратно и загрузить все по новому?


1) в данном случае Вы не перевели бухгалтерию, а заместили пустую базу 2.0 копией своей рабочей базой 1.6, при этом при запуске 1С название ИБ осталось прежним.

2) вернуть обратно 2.0 можно, если перед загрузкой делали копию базы 2.0 (т.е. восстановить из архива),а  также можно развернуть новую пустую базу 2.0 (желательно самый последний релиз)

3) про то, как перевести БП1.6 на 2.0 описано: на сайте "1С", в самой программе БП1.6 (меню-Справка-Переход на 2.0), а также в данном топике (см. сообщения выше)

----------


## linnikt

> 2) вернуть обратно 2.0 можно, если перед загрузкой делали копию базы 2.0 (т.е. восстановить из архива),а  также можно развернуть новую пустую базу 2.0 (желательно самый последний релиз)


 Объясните пожалуйста для чайника как развернуть новую пустую?

----------


## vitalkzn

Вы же загружали уже в БП2.0, откуда то она появилась на Вашем компьютере..

Попробуйте создать новую информационную базу в списке инф. баз (при запуске 1С)  по кнопке "Добавить". При создании новой ИБ будет предложен список возможных шаблонов, выберите БП 2_0_Х_Х. Если подходящего шаблона не будет, то нужно будет скачать установочные файлы БП2.0 (желательно самого последнего релиза). Скачать нужно полную поставку БП2.0, а не апдейт (не обновление), т.к. из апдейта новую базу не развернете. После того как скачаете, нужно будет запустить файл setup.exe, на Ваш компьютер установиться шаблон из которого в дальнейшем можно будет создавать новые ИБ.

----------


## linnikt

> Вы же загружали уже в БП2.0, откуда то она появилась на Вашем компьютере..
> 
> Попробуйте создать новую информационную базу в списке инф. баз (при запуске 1С)  по кнопке "Добавить". При создании новой ИБ будет предложен список возможных шаблонов, выберите БП 2_0_Х_Х. Если подходящего шаблона не будет, то нужно будет скачать установочные файлы БП2.0 (желательно самого последнего релиза). Скачать нужно полную поставку БП2.0, а не апдейт (не обновление), т.к. из апдейта новую базу не развернете. После того как скачаете, нужно будет запустить файл setup.exe, на Ваш компьютер установиться шаблон из которого в дальнейшем можно будет создавать новые ИБ.


А ссылочку на скачку не кините?

----------


## vitalkzn

скачать можно с сайта 1С, если есть подписка на ИТС, или поискать на этом сайте

----------


## oleygo

Здравствуйте!
Я произвел у себя перенос данных из базы 1.6 в 2.0. (Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая, последние обновления 1.6.30.7, учетная политика - Упрощенная система налогообложения).
Все входящие остатки на 0101.2011 и документы бух учета за 2011г. я перенес относительно успешно - что-то автоматически, больше вручную носил и корректировал. Разрешил все заковыки и неурядицы. хоть и очень долго возился.
Данные же налогового учета - начальные (входящие) остатки - по УСН не перенеслись корректно, хотя исправил все в базе-источнике - перепровел все хронологически, ответил на вопросы-предупреждения обработки-переноса - исправил ее требования.

Но, все равно - данных перенеслось немного (в "Ввод начальных остатков"). И что-то не провелось (количество товаров по некоторым позициям) вообще. о чем программа известила меня и предложила провести или внести вручную. но где я должен это посмотреть в базе-источнике - что и сколько мне нужно допроводить?
Во взаиморасчетах - перенеслось только три строки по трем организациям.
По расходам - вообще вроде ничего.
Это все УСН.
И проверив начисление УСН в Книге учета доходов и расходов в старой и новой базе с одинаковыми данными за 1 квартал 2011, я увидел разные результаты. То есть - все таки - неправильно перенеслись начальные остатки.

У меня вопрос:
1. Есть ли какая-то - более уникальная обработка для более точного и правильного переноса остаточных налоговых регистров УСН. чтобы перенеслось все в полном объеме и правильно.
2. Если и переносить вручную - где в базе-источнике я должен видеть соответствие этих остатков налогового учета по УСН на 01.01.2011, чтобы сравнить их с базой-приемником и допроводить их вручную?

может в "Отчеты / Прочие" ? но не уверен! Подскажите плз ?

Спасибо!

----------


## FEDOR83

Полгода назад переводил несколько баз с семёрки на БП 2.0 и с 1,6 на  БП 2,0.  Практически на 98 % всё переносится идеально. Если у тебя вознкли ошибки при переносе то их корни находятся как раз в старой базе[почти всегда].(Бухи указали не те договора в документах, или есть докумен6ты с ручной корректировкой проводок, или ручные операции с неправельно указанными договорами, так же если база изначально велась в 7,7 и затем была перенесена в БП 1,6 могут подтягиваться ошибки с предыдущего переноса.) В любом случае надо анализировать полученные ошибки и после этого обязательно исправлять их в БП 1,6(ведь может понадобится перенести данные повторно). Так же проверь справочникик "Номенклатура" и "Контрагенты" на наличие задвоенных элементов(это надо сделать сразу после переноса).  Вообще если у тебя УСН ,то тебе ваще парится не надо (наверняка 3,5 документа в месяц), перенеси справочники а начальные остатки пусть бухи сами вбивают.
Ещё раз повторюсь перенос проходит идеально, даже если у вас куча документов.Причина возможных ошибох находится в базе БП 1,6.(для поиска ошибок в 1,6 пользуйся отчётами ,а в 2,0 документами "ввод начальных остатков").

----------


## knyaz-oleg

> *Обновленная обработка "Выгрузка данных из 1С:Бухгалтерии ред.1.6" v.5 от 17.12.2010 для всех конфигураций бухгалтерии*
> 
> скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2





> *Обновленная обработка "Выгрузка данных из 1С:Бухгалтерии ред.1.6" от 11.01.2011 для платформы 1С:Предприятие 8.1 и 1С:Предприятие 8.2*
> Загрузка данных должна выполняться в информационную базу 
> следующих конфигураций:
> - Бухгалтерия предприятия, ред. 2.0 (базовые версии и версия ПРОФ),
> - Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП,
> - Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения (базовые версии и версия ПРОФ),
> - Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП.
> Релиз конфигурации-получателя должен быть не ниже 2.0.15.
> 
> ссылка l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2


можно ли данной обработкой перенести данные из 1.6.23.2_8.2 в редакцию 2.? если можно ,то пере залейте пожалуйста ,а то  ссылки мертвые.Спасибо

----------

